# Sauvignon Blanc label



## Wade E (Sep 21, 2008)

Here is my Sauv. Blanc label created in both Photoshop & Picture It.





*Edited by: wade *


----------



## grapeman (Sep 21, 2008)

Not too shabby for an amateur label maker







I like the little logo on this one. It has that nice three dimensional look to it. Great job.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks Rich, I worked a little harder on this 1 so that Joan doesnt beat me up to bad!


----------



## SouthernMan (Sep 21, 2008)

Nice label


----------



## Rocky_Top (Sep 21, 2008)

The silver and black in the logo look super!! 
I was harsh too!!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 21, 2008)

Criticism is needed to teach us all.


----------



## smokegrub (Sep 21, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## Joanie (Sep 22, 2008)

Beat you up????





I'll beat you up with... "It's beautiful!!!"


----------



## ashton Hammar (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice label wade... is that an E & C to the left and right of the grape vine in the center? It looks good!


----------



## Dominick (Sep 22, 2008)

Yea imliking the logo and the flowers/flower color and the green background! - I think the logo can be a tad smaller thought.





good work! -


----------



## Wade E (Sep 22, 2008)

The EC stands for Evans Cellars.


----------



## Rocky_Top (Sep 24, 2008)

On this label, I too think that the symbol could be smaller. 


I would keep the symbol for future labels. It would look good with most colors.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 24, 2008)

Ive been using the logo for quite awhile now but have been changing the colors to fit appropriately.


----------



## Scott (Oct 1, 2008)

Wade what kit did you make the wine from?
Very nice label by the way.
My labels are from George which I forgot to have the type of wine printed on. Live and learn


----------



## Wade E (Oct 1, 2008)

This is the Mosti Wine Makers Toolbox to check it out.


----------



## Scott (Oct 1, 2008)

Great, that is the one I picked out for my nephew for christmas, maybe getsomeone elsehooked on this hobby.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 1, 2008)

Good deal Scott!


----------

